
Ask HN: Can I not accept Oculus' new ToS? - doyouevensunbro
I bought my Oculus Rift before Facebook purchased the company, and I don&#x27;t have a Facebook account. Is there anything I can do about my hardware that is about to be bricked?
======
aosaigh
I thought you could continue to use your existing account without switching to
a Facebook account.

I just got an email that says:

“On that date, you will have the choice to continue using your existing Oculus
account and remain under the updated Oculus Terms of Service and Privacy
Policy, or to use a Facebook account on the platform and agree to new terms.
Learn more.”

~~~
Ruthalas
The announcement blog post[1] includes this line:

"Will a Facebook account be required to use future Oculus devices? Yes. Future
Oculus devices will require a Facebook account."

My current understanding is that new devices, such as the Quest 2, will also
mandate the use of a FB account.

[1] [https://www.oculus.com/blog/a-single-way-to-log-into-
oculus-...](https://www.oculus.com/blog/a-single-way-to-log-into-oculus-and-
unlock-social-features/)

------
rbecker
Does it literally brick your hardware, or do you just lose access to the
Oculus store or something similar, and can still use it as a generic VR
headset?

~~~
doyouevensunbro
As far as I understand I can't get back into the Oculus Hub where I bought my
VR titles. The VR headset will still work, I just can't use it on software I
bought.

------
searchableguy
The Oculus situation reminds me of this video:
[https://youtu.be/q2LIXcbDiZA](https://youtu.be/q2LIXcbDiZA) which predicted
the future.

------
gulato
Likely not the answer you're looking for ... I was in the same situation as
you. I just sold mine.

~~~
doyouevensunbro
Yeah, think that's my only solution as well.

